# If you had a fursuit....



## Melo (Jan 13, 2008)

What kind of ka-rayyyze things would you do with it? 

I'd wear it in my convertible, then go through the McDonalds drive through....backwards. Imaging how hardcore you'd be if you were in a high pursuit chase in a fursuit!


----------



## WOLFIE DA FOX (Jan 13, 2008)

I would scare and surprise my friends also I would put danceing music videos on youtube. My god danceing in a fursuit seems like the best thing ever imo.


----------



## Dragoneer (Jan 13, 2008)

I'd probably try to re-create scenes from Trigger Happy TV. I love that show with a passion.


----------



## LoinRocker (Jan 13, 2008)

Midnight Panics said:
			
		

> What kind of ka-rayyyze things would you do with it?
> 
> I'd wear it in my convertible, then go through the McDonalds drive through....backwards. Imaging how hardcore you'd be if you were in a high pursuit chase in a fursuit!



I do have a suit hehe. ** Just no camera expect phone..

What we do? roleplay, conventions, and more roleplay that leads to more fun hehe.


----------



## sateva9822 (Jan 13, 2008)

use it to win money at the bars on halloween


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Jan 13, 2008)

Well I sometimes go to my Youth Club with my partial on, they all think it's cute ^^
I generally just wear my tail though. Tis funny when young children think I'm Tigger and I can make them laugh by doing impressions, plus my text message alert is a recording of "I'm Tigger! Grrrr!" XD


----------



## Vore Writer (Jan 13, 2008)

I'd just play air bass guitar to my favorite songs, and maybe post them on YouTube. Maybe do a couple of videos with me trying to write something.


----------



## Iron-Wolf (Jan 13, 2008)

I've always wanted to ride down the highway on my motorcycle in a fursuit. I sometimes wonder how many accidents I'd cause by people seeing a wolf doing 100mph on a Ducati, and spending the next several minutes questioning whether or not they actually saw it.


----------



## IanKeith (Jan 13, 2008)

sateva9822 said:
			
		

> use it to win money at the bars on halloween



Doesn't work, they'd disqualify you because it'd look professional.


----------



## Magica (Jan 13, 2008)

Entertain children.  Maybe go to hospitals to visit sick kids and whatnot.


----------



## Renton Whitetail (Jan 13, 2008)

DragonMagica said:
			
		

> Entertain children.  Maybe go to hospitals to visit sick kids and whatnot.



I'd probably do the same thing.  I've been a couple costumed characters before, and it's a good experience to see smiles coming from the children's faces when they get to meet a favorite character of theirs in person.


----------



## pinkplushii (Jan 13, 2008)

I'd probably freak everyone out in it. XD That and go to arcades and play arcade games in one. Imagine what that would be like!


----------



## Muziki (Jan 13, 2008)

DragonMagica said:
			
		

> Entertain children.  Maybe go to hospitals to visit sick kids and whatnot.



Same here! Making little kids laugh would be so fun.


----------



## Paul Revere (Jan 13, 2008)

Iron-Wolf said:
			
		

> I've always wanted to ride down the highway on my motorcycle in a fursuit. I sometimes wonder how many accidents I'd cause by people seeing a wolf doing 100mph on a Ducati, and spending the next several minutes questioning whether or not they actually saw it.



I'm guessing you'd get pulled over for obstructing your vision, unless you took the head off.

What would I do?
Get a megaphone and rant about the guvament.  Not really a bad idea, maybe people would be more receptive


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jan 13, 2008)

Run the country.


----------



## gust (Jan 13, 2008)

Paul Revere said:
			
		

> What would I do?
> Get a megaphone and rant about the guvament.  Not really a bad idea, maybe people would be more receptive



I'd be SO much more intersted in politics if people did this.

If I ever get one, I would probably only wear it around freinds or other furries.  I don't want a full one, just a partial, like head, paws, and tail.


----------



## Solana_Deluca (Jan 13, 2008)

Well, I'd prob do a lot of charity work, I'm already saving up to get a suit so I can raise money for The Dog's Trust, The RSPCA and The UK Wolf Conservation.


----------



## Oni (Jan 13, 2008)

I most likely would perform musical acts to entertain the fandom ^.^


----------



## Fallen (Jan 13, 2008)

If you wan't the honest truth(Ill be getting one anyways so I'll be doing this eventually ) I'd go to park with a white mink suit and run through the park yelling "LEEEERRROOOOYYYYY  JEEEENNNNKKKKKKIIIIINNNNSSSS"....oh god I want to do that so bad.


----------



## Oni (Jan 13, 2008)

*laughs* I'm sure that is possible. ^.-


----------



## TundraWolfBlade (Jan 14, 2008)

Fallen said:
			
		

> If you wan't the honest truth(Ill be getting one anyways so I'll be doing this eventually ) I'd go to park with a white mink suit and run through the park yelling "LEEEERRROOOOYYYYY  JEEEENNNNKKKKKKIIIIINNNNSSSS"....oh god I want to do that so bad.



do tha tand you must video tape it.. youd be my god... for a day.

aaaaanyways. id pry go four wheeling thrrough the base.


----------



## JockeyFox (Jan 14, 2008)

Ooooo so many things. Well here is a list of things to do when I get mine:

1) Go skiing
2) Sit in a trolley and get pushed around Sainsbury's
3) Go on a fursuit walk in London
4) Go on the Tube and act like a normal commuter 
5) (at some point) Surfing


----------



## Iron-Wolf (Jan 14, 2008)

Paul Revere said:
			
		

> Iron-Wolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nah, they'd pull me over for the whole going 50mph over the speed limit... which I usually do anyway. Besides, the only thing better than riding my cycle in suit, is to get into a high speed pursuit and shown on the news in full suit.


----------



## Kinday (Jan 14, 2008)

Paul Revere said:
			
		

> What would I do?
> Get a megaphone and rant about the guvament.  Not really a bad idea, maybe people would be more receptive


Now that Iâ€™d like to see on ytub!


----------



## Get-dancing (Jan 14, 2008)

I burnt'et, cuz I dont even 'neeed et!


----------



## Zancross (Jan 14, 2008)

lol, if i had one (thinking on buying btw) I think I would just do things around in home i normaly do, while feeling my fuzzyness! ^w^ <3


----------



## ChapperIce (Jan 14, 2008)

I would probably go walking down town with it, go into bookstores and shit, and act like I wasn't even wearing a suit, and have it videotaped to see people's reactions. 

In art, I started out as an anime fan, and I went through a huge "catgirl" phase. I wouldn't mind going back to my roots and wearing a tail and ears around. I've been doing that around Halloween since I was little though, so I dunno if it counts xD;


----------



## Tucuxi (Jan 16, 2008)

All such great ideas!

I would go to SeaWorld and shake my seal butt in front of the orca tank. Then I'd go back to where I live, head to the Mystic Aquarium and confuse the hell out of the pinnipeds there. 

Basically tease large predators...then go sell balloons to children.


----------



## talakestreal (Jan 16, 2008)

If I had a fursuit...I don't know what i would do.  Probably go sit on a hill somewhere and feel like myself for once.  feel the wind move my wings...feel parts of me move that aren't really there. 

*smiles*  A dragon fursuit for me would be very complex...I think it would be something sacred to me.  I don't think I'd use it as a frivolous means to amuse other people.  I can see myself with wings and horns and tail just...feeling like myself. not needing to go anywhere or do anything in it.


----------



## Usarise (Apr 1, 2010)

If i had one i would wear it while posting on FAF and to conventions..... (i want to go to one sometime ^^)

also it would be something like a black wolf wearing necromancer robes.


----------



## Willow (Apr 1, 2010)

I <3 necromancy


----------



## Usarise (Apr 1, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I <3 necromancy


 As do I.  Thats why i bought a few books on black magic ^^

My fursuit would have like a robe with peoples faces stitched into the leather of it.


----------



## Tommy (Apr 1, 2010)

Ooooold thread. o.o


----------



## Willow (Apr 1, 2010)

Usarise said:


> As do I.  Thats why i bought a few books on black magic ^^
> 
> My fursuit would have like a robe with peoples faces stitched into the leather of it.


I was actually referring to this thread...it's like, 2 years old...


----------



## Usarise (Apr 1, 2010)

Tommy said:


> Ooooold thread. o.o


yup 



WillowWulf said:


> I was actually referring to this thread...it's like, 2 years old...


 thats part of the joke >.>   you dont talk about the joke though..... then it becomes obvious and then the admins haz proof of why i posted here >.>


I would have like bones and stuff sticking out of my fur


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 1, 2010)

if i had a fur suit i would ware it to my costume party comming up.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 1, 2010)

I'd yiff in it.


----------



## JDFox (Apr 1, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> I'd yiff in it.



Damn it!  I wanted to say that...


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 1, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> I'd yiff in it.


 
i would too.

wow i'm surprised that wasn't said untill now.


----------



## Usarise (Apr 1, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> i would too.
> 
> wow i'm surprised that wasn't said untill now.


 i might try to.... but i dont think most girls like fursuits... >.>


----------



## Willow (Apr 1, 2010)

Usarise said:


> i might try to.... but i dont think most girls like fursuits... >.>


I do....


----------



## Unsilenced (Apr 1, 2010)

Just walk around collecting reactions. :3 

Remember: Act natural. Otherwise it's not as funny.


----------



## Usarise (Apr 1, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I do....


 i mean most wouldnt want to have sex with someone in it.  most girls think animals are cute...


----------



## Browder (Apr 1, 2010)

Usarise said:


> i might try to.... but i dont think most girls like fursuits... >.>





WillowWulf said:


> I do....



Seriously, why haven't you two gotten a room yet?


----------



## Usarise (Apr 1, 2010)

Browder said:


> Seriously, why haven't you two gotten a room yet?


 because i dont know where she lives >.>


----------



## Tommy (Apr 1, 2010)

Browder said:


> Seriously, why haven't you two gotten a room yet?



That's just what I thought.





...okay, not really. But it was along that line.


----------



## JDFox (Apr 1, 2010)

Usarise said:


> i might try to.... but i dont think most girls like fursuits... >.>



WRONG!  I know of a case or two, there was this video on Xtube you see...But its gone now, damn shame too.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 1, 2010)

I'd have sex in it, then tell the world.


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 1, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I do....


 
willow your a prize. the closest thing here to girl furry is a girl that makes pering noises for fun


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 1, 2010)

I'd give it shields and lots of weapons!


----------



## Icky (Apr 1, 2010)

Destroy it.

ISN'T THAT KA-RAYYYZY?


----------



## Vriska (Apr 1, 2010)

I would go to the park and run around saying "I'M STREAKING!!" 
And I would go everywhere in it, like mc.donalds and collect responses.


----------



## Usarise (Apr 1, 2010)

I would go hunting in it.  Some other hunter would be like "holy shit!  theres a hyena in a tree with a gun!"


----------



## TreacleFox (Apr 1, 2010)

I would wear it everywhere <3


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 1, 2010)

Fucking necro'd thread, but to answer your question I do have a fursuit and I'm working on making it better just need to get the last piece tommorrow.
I've already got like 30 people wanting me to do shit.


----------



## Defcat (Apr 1, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Fucking necro'd thread, but to answer your question I do have a fursuit and I'm working on making it better just need to get the last piece tommorrow.
> I've already got like 30 people wanting me to do shit.



I'm just trying to envision a shark fursuit.


----------



## Riyeko (Apr 1, 2010)

I would walk through my local walmart.
Or the mall down south.
Just walk. And buy stuff.
You dont have to talk to correspond with cashiers.

It would certainly turn heads and id be laughing and grinning the whole time.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 1, 2010)

Riyeko said:


> I would walk through my local walmart.
> Or the mall down south.
> Just walk. And buy stuff.
> You dont have to talk to correspond with cashiers.
> ...



Great idea! I'm totally doing that.


----------



## Riyeko (Apr 1, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Great idea! I'm totally doing that.



Being furry here is like shaving your head.
Its unheard of... even for MEN.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 1, 2010)

Riyeko said:


> Being furry here is like shaving your head.
> Its unheard of... even for MEN.



Oh, a lot of people shave their heads where I live. That and my school football team all has mohawks.....(yeah, on the topic of random haircuts)


----------



## Sauvignon (Apr 1, 2010)

I'd wear it to the shop and fix some carz.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 1, 2010)

Just so you all know, if you go to walmart or somewhere call before and ask if it's ok so they won't taz and arrest you thinking you're a rober.


----------



## Riyeko (Apr 1, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Oh, a lot of people shave their heads where I live. That and my school football team all has mohawks.....(yeah, on the topic of random haircuts)



See... stuff like that is kind of unheard of.
Its plain around here... for excitement people listen to scanners.
Or talk about other people.

Theres nothing here to do, see or be.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 1, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Just so you all know, if you go to walmart or somewhere call before and ask if it's ok so they won't taz and arrest you thinking you're a rober.




Isn't that a crime to do such a thing with NO intent to fulfill a crime. Hell, I'll take the taze and sue em.

Dress/attire can't legally lead to justified assumptions.


----------



## Sauvignon (Apr 1, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Just so you all know, if you go to walmart or somewhere call before and ask if it's ok so they won't taz and arrest you thinking you're a rober.



i thot robers were guys that just wore robes in public with nothin on underneath


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 1, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Isn't that a crime to do such a thing with NO intent to fulfill a crime. Hell, I'll take the taze and sue em.
> 
> Dress/attire can't legally lead to justified assumptions.


It's cause most people don't know about furries, so what they see and think is "Oh shit!  A guy in a mask! Quick call the cops!"

So furries call the places first!


----------



## mystery_penguin (Apr 1, 2010)

parkour


----------



## Acisej (Apr 2, 2010)

Go to Walmart.
That's crazy for me. D;


----------



## Fay V (Apr 2, 2010)

I'd...do what i do with mine now...volunteer with kids and dress up for halloween


----------



## CFox (Apr 2, 2010)

Iron-Wolf said:


> I've always wanted to ride down the highway on my motorcycle in a fursuit. I sometimes wonder how many accidents I'd cause by people seeing a wolf doing 100mph on a Ducati, and spending the next several minutes questioning whether or not they actually saw it.



That would be hilarious and great.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 2, 2010)

CJ-Yiffers said:


> That would be hilarious and great.


and illegal


----------



## Willow (Apr 2, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> willow your a prize. the closest thing here to girl furry is a girl that makes pering noises for fun


wha?..I don't follow

And what do you mean by _the closest thing here to a girl furry?!_


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (Apr 2, 2010)

I'd probably not wear it.
I'd feel so weird...

>.>
<.<

Though admittedly, if I had to do anything, I'd probably sit in a tree in some local park and just freak people out.


----------



## TDK (Apr 2, 2010)

When I get it i'd wear it only to conventions and maybe furmeets (not around the house, that's 'tarded, how are you suppose to get media attention in your house?) and tell my little nieces and nephews "_Hey... there's a monster in the closet_" and they see the fursuit and freak out and shit . Little annoyin' fucks...


----------



## Bando (Apr 2, 2010)

I would burn it for amusement.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 2, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> I would burn it for amusement.


*horror*
They're $1000, you should sell it instead.


----------



## Bando (Apr 2, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> *horror*
> They're $1000, you should sell it instead.



Seriously? People pay that much for suits? 0___0

I'd sell it and buy myself a new gun. :3


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 2, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Seriously? People pay that much for suits? 0___0
> 
> I'd sell it and buy myself a new gun. :3


Mine's $350 I made it myself and it's costing $100 to fix it.


----------



## Bando (Apr 2, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Mine's $350 I made it myself and it's costing $100 to fix it.



That would buy me a CCM gun and a Rotor... D:


----------



## Eartha (Apr 2, 2010)

.....id hide it away in my closet and at night id put it on and explore the night making sure every one is sleep though.CUZ IM SNEAKY! =3


----------



## TDK (Apr 2, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> *horror*
> They're $1000, you should sell it instead.



Depends on if it's full/partial, commission/self-made, nice/shitty.

Most range from $500-$1500, some can be made for under $200 bucks or be got for over $2000. I heard of one guy putting out over $4000 for one suit :O


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 2, 2010)

TDK said:


> Depends on if it's full/partial, commission/self-made, nice/shitty.
> 
> Most range from $500-$1500, some can be made for under $200 bucks or be got for over $2000. I heard of one guy putting out over $4000 for one suit :O



Just as long as it's not over $9000

/lulz?


----------



## Bando (Apr 2, 2010)

TDK said:


> Depends on if it's full/partial, commission/self-made, nice/shitty.
> 
> Most range from $500-$1500, some can be made for under $200 bucks or be got for over $2000. I heard of one guy putting out over $4000 for one suit :O



Epic laaaaaaaaame.

I would creep people out with mine. And break traditional rules like speaking in suit and such, just to piss off furries. :3


----------



## Beastcub (Apr 2, 2010)

this is the strangest thing i did with one of mine (also old suit is OLD damn that fursuit look slike crap compared to what i do now >_<)





this was a dog event btw. hawaiian theme too btw. people seemed to think i was the mascot for one of the vendors as i got asked whoes mascot i was like 10 times. i could not resist getting a corny picture with the agility course....


----------



## Riyeko (Apr 2, 2010)

Thats one hell of a way to blend in.
*snicker*


but yeah, walking around my apartment complex at night and just randomly hugging people would probably freak people out..


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 2, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> wha?..I don't follow
> 
> And what do you mean by _the closest thing here to a girl furry?!_


 
sry brutal spelling. what i ment is irl i dont know any furries, and the most furry thing that my friend does is perring noises. 

you are a rare creature


----------



## FoxBody (Apr 2, 2010)

Go to my local mall's and the beach. Then parkour . Recorded of course.


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 2, 2010)

FoxBody said:


> Go to my local mall's and the beach. Then parkour . Recorded of course.


 
free running in a fursuit. epic that would be high on my list


----------



## Beastcub (Apr 2, 2010)

i wanna see some one aplly this http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wingsuit_flying to a flying squrriel fursuit....
some one PLEASE DO ET!


----------



## Icky (Apr 2, 2010)

Beastcub said:


> i wanna see some one aplly this http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wingsuit_flying to a flying squrriel fursuit....
> some one PLEASE DO ET!



Relevant to my interests. DO ET.

But screw the squirrel thing, if it's gonna actually fly it should be a bird or something


----------



## Kyto (Apr 2, 2010)

Knock on peoples doors, asking for puppy chow upon answer.


----------



## Beastcub (Apr 2, 2010)

Kyto said:


> Knock on peoples doors, asking for puppy chow upon answer.



i still wanna walk into a vet in a fursuit and act like i want an appointment for a sore throat


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 2, 2010)

God, this is the most ancient necro I've ever come across on this forum.


----------



## Icky (Apr 2, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> God, this is the most ancient necro I've ever come across on this forum.



Really now? I know you joined less than a month ago and all (but still somehow have more posts than I do?), but this one isn't even that bad.


----------



## Kaien (Apr 2, 2010)

Oh the fun things I would do...

probably do a few photoshoots with it and my car, wear it on car cruises and shows.  Also just wear it in public and have my mate walk me around with leash and collar (I am a husky after all).  Breakdancing in a fursuit perhaps?  I really need to get one so I can see what I would do in it.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Apr 2, 2010)

Besides going to a con.
I wear it and stare at ppl. Not the ones who dont care, but the ones who freak out at it.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 2, 2010)

This.


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 2, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> This.



But your fun wouldn't last for very long....


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 2, 2010)

Every joke is about how you'll kill me, Tashkent.
What is it with yo--

--That fox is adorable. HOW CAN I STAY MAD?


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 2, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Every joke is about how you'll kill me, Tashkent.
> What is it with yo--



Because you're my natural prey *licks muzzle*



			
				Harebelle said:
			
		

> --That fox is adorable. HOW CAN I STAY MAD?



*Lets you stroke my head* Cuteness is one of my many, many talents.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 2, 2010)

This thread rapes my mind with fursuits
As for me, I'd never wear one
Ever
Though I will hide in it C4 charges and go hang out in a rockoff then explode myself like a terrorist. The perfect _hide_. No pun intended


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 2, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> This thread rapes my mind with fursuits
> As for me, I'd never wear one
> Ever



Aww, why not?

You could cosplay as Jack Black, then.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Apr 2, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> This.


 
Can we send this after furry haters?


----------



## Usarise (Apr 2, 2010)

TDK said:


> When I get it i'd wear it only to conventions and maybe furmeets (not around the house, that's 'tarded, how are you suppose to get media attention in your house?) and tell my little nieces and nephews "_Hey... there's a monster in the closet_" and they see the fursuit and freak out and shit . Little annoyin' fucks...


 thats terrible!ly funny.... D:   why would you want to scare them with a fursuit?!   ...and how could you anyway?  arent the suits usually pretty huggable?


----------



## Charrio (Apr 2, 2010)

I would hire girls to wear it and make the videos you all want for Adult DVDs and make Bank off the ones who actually buy the DVD or videos on a PaySite.


----------



## xcliber (Apr 2, 2010)

I sooo want a fursuit, but I don't think I'd ever wear it in public. It would be to awkward to go out alone. I would if I had a group of friends come with and just act totally normal around me. Have them pretend that it's normal thing and as if they don't even notice the giant fox strollin around town.

Other than that, I would probably only wear it to conventions or furmeets.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Apr 2, 2010)

xcliber said:


> I sooo want a fursuit, but I don't think I'd ever wear it in public. It would be to awkward to go out alone. I would if I had a group of friends come with and just act totally normal around me. Have them pretend that it's normal thing and as if they don't even notice the giant fox strollin around town.
> 
> Other than that, I would probably only wear it to conventions or furmeets.


 
I just got a fursuit. I wouldnt wear it out in public. Maybe if other ppl(furs) a group like you said that went too, i still feel strange tho prob.
Other than that il just use it for cons.


----------



## Willow (Apr 2, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> sry brutal spelling. what i ment is irl i dont know any furries, and the most furry thing that my friend does is perring noises.
> 
> you are a rare creature


..I still don't get it :/


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 2, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Aww, why not?
> 
> You could cosplay as Jack Black, then.



What
Harebelle
Are you laughing on my love to Tenacious D? Well it's not that big anyway.
I LOVE MUSIC, AND I CANNOT LIE.
Actually I can.

So, do you want to fursuit or cosplay, Harebelle? Or crossplay


----------



## kyle19 (Apr 2, 2010)

I would goo to the arcade and play DDR, but thats about it.


----------



## JoeStrike (Apr 2, 2010)

I'd march around Times Square with a picket sign reading 'I AM *NOT* A FURRY!!!'


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 2, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> ..I still don't get it :/


 
k im saying that a furry girl is rare. i know your fursona is a boy but your a girl.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 2, 2010)

I have/Mae them. I use mine for Volunteering for events and such. It keeps the kids out of Mommy dnad Daddy's hair while they sample local beer at the farmer's market.

Or to Advertize for the Fair Trade festival.


----------



## Azure (Apr 2, 2010)

I would pop some X and hug strangers. Or try to shadow box people.


----------



## Riyeko (Apr 2, 2010)

xcliber said:


> I sooo want a fursuit, but I don't think I'd ever wear it in public. It would be to awkward to go out alone. I would if I had a group of friends come with and just act totally normal around me. Have them pretend that it's normal thing and as if they don't even notice the giant fox strollin around town.
> 
> Other than that, I would probably only wear it to conventions or furmeets.



I was asking my friend about whether or not he'd go out in public in a fursuit and he said maybe.. if he had friends to go with.
So i told him to get a fursuit, come to the states and we'd go out and hang at the mall all day long and just hug random people.


I think another thing I would totally do, is make a huge ass sign that says "FREE HUGS" on it, wear it as I walk around a carnival.


----------



## Telnac (Apr 2, 2010)

Midnight Panics said:


> What kind of ka-rayyyze things would you do with it?
> 
> I'd wear it in my convertible, then go through the McDonalds drive through....backwards. Imaging how hardcore you'd be if you were in a high pursuit chase in a fursuit!


If I had the $10mil and several years of free time to construct a feral robotic dragon fursuit that could be piloted like a mech, I think I'd do damned near anything I want!  

...except perhaps attending cons.    I think most hotels have a weight limit of objects on any given floor.  If I was piloting a 30' long robot that weighs in the neighborhood of 5 tons, I think I'd exceed that limit... by a _*lot!*_  I could probably hang around outside, but I doubt they'd even let me in the building.


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 2, 2010)

Telnac said:


> If I had the $10mil and several years of free time to construct a feral robotic dragon fursuit that could be piloted like a mech, I think I'd do damned near anything I want!
> 
> ...except perhaps attending cons.    I think most hotels have a weight limit of objects on any given floor.  If I was piloting a 30' long robot that weighs in the neighborhood of 5 tons, I think I'd exceed that limit... by a _*lot!*_  I could probably hang around outside, but I doubt they'd even let me in the building.



That's why my carsona is superior.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 2, 2010)

I don't like fursuits. =[


----------



## Riyeko (Apr 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I don't like fursuits. =[



im beginning to think that you dont like anything.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 2, 2010)

Riyeko said:


> im beginning to think that you dont like anything.


I like you wanna yiff


----------



## Abelard_Epirts (Apr 2, 2010)

I'd learn to dance melbourne shuffle,
 also  rob a bank [jk].


----------



## Riyeko (Apr 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I like you wanna yiff



Sorry, I dont yiff... popular to common belief that all furries yiff, I... do not.


----------



## Geek (Apr 2, 2010)

Ill'd milk it. :3


----------



## Mentova (Apr 2, 2010)

Riyeko said:


> Sorry, I dont yiff... popular to common belief that all furries yiff, I... do not.


Either do I.


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 2, 2010)

Riyeko said:


> im beginning to think that you dont like anything.


 
from reasent news apparently he likes men lol. that thread will hunt him forever


----------



## Mentova (Apr 2, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> from reasent news apparently he likes men lol. that thread will hunt him forever


NOU


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> NOU


 
just questioned your sexuality on two threads simultainiously.


----------



## Garreth (Apr 2, 2010)

I'd do urban sprinting. Or this.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 2, 2010)

I'd smash paper mache clams on my belly and go hang out at the docks.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 2, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I'd smash paper mache clams on my belly and go hang out at the docks.


I would pay to see that.


----------



## Riyeko (Apr 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Either do I.



If you dont yiff, why ask others to yiff with you?

I think ye are confuzzled.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 2, 2010)

Riyeko said:


> If you dont yiff, why ask others to yiff with you?
> 
> I think ye are confuzzled.


cause.

It's funny.


----------



## FoxBody (Apr 2, 2010)

Riyeko said:


> If you dont yiff, why ask others to yiff with you?
> 
> I think ye are confuzzled.



may i refer you to this thread...

http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=67483


Enjoy :3


----------



## Riyeko (Apr 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> cause.
> 
> It's funny.



...... *glare*


----------



## Mentova (Apr 2, 2010)

Riyeko said:


> ...... *glare*


DON'T YOU GLARE AT ME


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> DON'T YOU GLARE AT ME



Don't caps lock rage at her!


----------



## Mentova (Apr 2, 2010)

should I get a fursuit!?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> should I get a fursuit!?



No cause you'd make furries look like babbling newbs such as yourself XD

Hehe, yeah though, you'd be wasting your money as you don't have the "Eye of the tiger" (ambition?) to go make good use of it.


----------



## Riyeko (Apr 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> DON'T YOU GLARE AT ME



I GLARE AT ANYTHING AND EVERYTHING THAT I WANNA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mentova (Apr 2, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> No cause you'd make furries look like babbling newbs such as yourself XD
> 
> Hehe, yeah though, you'd be wasting your money as you don't have the "Eye of the tiger" (ambition?) to go make good use of it.


If by make good use you mean have sex in it like you would then no.



Riyeko said:


> I GLARE AT ANYTHING AND EVERYTHING THAT I  WANNA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



BITCH DON'T MAKE ME GIVE YOU THE BACKHAND!


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> If by make good use you mean have sex in it like you would then no.



No, I mean you'd wear it to make a fool of yourself which is only half the job. I'm not talking about fursuit sex ffs, I'm talking about "furry pride" or some shit like that, Idk, couldn't picture you in one.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 2, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> No, I mean you'd wear it to make a fool of yourself which is only half the job. I'm not talking about fursuit sex ffs, I'm talking about "furry pride" or some shit like that, Idk, couldn't picture you in one.


Furry pride is retarded.

And no I would probably not wear one.


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 2, 2010)

This is a picture of H&K's fursuit, note the camp pose.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 2, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> This is a picture of H&K's fursuit, note the camp pose.



I want one although the head just seems slightly....strange.


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 2, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I want one although the head just seems slightly....strange.



It is H&K after all, he's got that gormless expression on his human face too.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 2, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> This is a picture of H&K's fursuit, note the camp pose.



I wouldn't get a stupid cartoony one I would get one that actually had a detailed head without creepy soulless eyes.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I wouldn't get a stupid cartoony one I would get one that actually had a detailed head without creepy soulless eyes.



Lol, eyes make me think of one word....DERP

Haha


----------



## Mentova (Apr 2, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Lol, eyes make me think of one word....DERP
> 
> Haha


I think it says YIFF


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I think it says YIFF



Furfag, gtfo.

Hah, just kidding. Quit teasing meh v_v


----------



## Mentova (Apr 2, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Furfag, gtfo.
> 
> Hah, just kidding. Quit teasing meh v_v


I'll never be the furfag that you are. You are the biggest stereotype ever.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'll never be the furfag that you are. You are the biggest stereotype ever.



I know XD


----------



## Mentova (Apr 2, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I know XD


THIS IS NOT FUNNY.

THIS IS TERRIBLE.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> THIS IS NOT FUNNY.
> 
> THIS IS TERRIBLE.



Hellfire and brimstone, oh noes!


----------



## Mentova (Apr 2, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Hellfire and brimstone, oh noes!


YOU MUST REPENT! REPENT FOR YOUR SINS!


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> YOU MUST REPENT! REPENT FOR YOUR SINS!



Tis not a sin to be happy with my life. I hate bringing religion into such arguments.


----------



## Fay V (Apr 2, 2010)

When i get my one from scribblefox I plan on going to one of our big beginning of the year things and seeing if i could mess with the school mascot.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 2, 2010)

Fay V said:


> When i get my one from scribblefox I plan on going to one of our big beginning of the year things and seeing if i could mess with the school mascot.


by mess with you mean have sex with right?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> by mess with you mean have sex with right?



YIFF THE MASCOT, twould be hot (See what I did thar?)


----------



## Mentova (Apr 2, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> YIFF THE MASCOT, twould be hot (See what I did thar?)


no


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> no



MasCOT and HOT...rhyming....

*facepalm* you're blind.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 2, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> MasCOT and HOT...rhyming....
> 
> *facepalm* you're blind.


no


----------



## FoxBody (Apr 2, 2010)

o0o0o0o a Scotty and H&K post battle *grabs popcorn*


----------



## Riyeko (Apr 2, 2010)

FoxBody said:


> o0o0o0o a Scotty and H&K post battle *grabs popcorn*



Dont hog it all!


----------



## FoxBody (Apr 2, 2010)

Riyeko said:


> Dont hog it all!



errrrrr, i think its the credits now.... want to share popcorn and laugh at the funny names?


----------



## Riyeko (Apr 2, 2010)

FoxBody said:


> errrrrr, i think its the credits now.... want to share popcorn and laugh at the funny names?



Suuuureeee


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 2, 2010)

FoxBody said:


> errrrrr, i think its the credits now.... want to share popcorn and laugh at the funny names?



lol reminded me of cherry chevapravatdumrong from family guy. i watch for his name at the beggning of each episoad


----------



## Kellie Gator (Apr 2, 2010)

I'd probably use a fursuit to anonymously harass various furry "celebrities" I don't like, that'd be awesome.

I honestly would love a gator fursuit, but I absolutely hate building stuff on my own, I'd much rather pay to have someone do it for me... and I'm piss poor. >_>


----------



## Riyeko (Apr 2, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> I'd probably use a fursuit to anonymously harass various furry "celebrities" I don't like, that'd be awesome.
> 
> I honestly would love a gator fursuit, but I absolutely hate building stuff on my own, I'd much rather pay to have someone do it for me... and I'm piss poor. >_>



I made some ears...


----------



## Kellie Gator (Apr 2, 2010)

Riyeko said:


> I made some ears...


Gators don't have ears, foo'!


----------



## FoxBody (Apr 2, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Gators don't have ears, foo'!



i think she was just implying that you should try and make some stuff yourself, just kinda see how it goes. It's always a TON cheaper to make it yourself


----------



## CFox (Apr 2, 2010)

Riyeko said:


> Dont hog it all!



Hey, I want some too! 

*Yanks popcorn bag away from FoxBody*


----------



## Riyeko (Apr 2, 2010)

CJ-Yiffers said:


> Hey, I want some too!
> 
> *Yanks popcorn bag away from FoxBody*



*pushes muzzle into bag*

Om nom nom nom!!


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 2, 2010)

Riyeko said:


> *pushes muzzle into bag*
> 
> Om nom nom nom!!



do you have a pic of your ears?


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 2, 2010)

I would never where a fursuit. Its like cutting open a slut and wearing it.


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 2, 2010)

HAXX said:


> I would never where a fursuit. Its like cutting open a slut and wearing it.



would it be stupid for me to inform you that there not made from animals.


----------



## Slingblade_47 (Apr 2, 2010)

Heh heh - there's a wide range of things one could do with a fursuit, or at least several parts of one. The first thing that comes to mind would be for me to go about my day as usual, venturing into the local town centre just to see what reactions I would get.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 2, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> would it be stupid for me to inform you that there not made from animals.



Sluts are slutty. Furries are slutty. Therefore, furries are sluts.


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 2, 2010)

i still think the whole vet thing mentioned a while ago is the best. hello mr. vet person, i think i might have worms. lol, but seriously worms are not funny.


----------



## Nicci Skunk Fan (Apr 2, 2010)

Idk I mean besides yiffing in it the only thing I would probably do is walk around campus as a mascot hugging everyone


----------



## Mentova (Apr 2, 2010)

Nicci Skunk Fan said:


> Idk I mean *besides yiffing* in it the only thing I would probably do is walk around campus as a mascot hugging everyone *<has a concessions avatar> *


FFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK


----------



## FoxBody (Apr 2, 2010)

CJ-Yiffers said:


> Hey, I want some too!
> 
> *Yanks popcorn bag away from FoxBody*



Son of a bitch! *bites ear and takes back popcorn*



Riyeko said:


> *pushes muzzle into bag*
> 
> Om nom nom nom!!



Bad kitteh! *nose tap*


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 2, 2010)

Nicci Skunk Fan said:


> Idk I mean besides yiffing in it the only thing I would probably do is walk around campus as a mascot hugging everyone



Furry in disguise as the college's mascot. :<


Lots of surprise raping


----------



## CFox (Apr 2, 2010)

FoxBody said:


> Son of a bitch! *bites ear and takes back popcorn*
> 
> 
> 
> Bad kitteh! *nose tap*



*Shows sad face*

You made me sad in meh heart place.  :<


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 2, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Furry in disguise as the college's mascot. :<


You'd be surprised how many mascoters are furries.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 2, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> You'd be surprised how many mascoters are furries.



I'd maybe do that as a job. Srsly.

But then people would think there was something wrong with me... D:


----------



## Tommy (Apr 2, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> You'd be surprised how many mascoters are furries.



I wouldn't be surprised if a lot of them were.


----------



## FoxBody (Apr 2, 2010)

CJ-Yiffers said:


> *Shows sad face*
> 
> You made me sad in meh heart place.  :<



All you had to do was ask, I'm not a mean person. Just don't be *stealing* my nomnoms.


----------



## Willow (Apr 2, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> k im saying that a furry girl is rare. i know your fursona is a boy but your a girl.


Oh...


----------



## Riyeko (Apr 2, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> do you have a pic of your ears?



I plan on taking a picture when theyre completely done.
Right now theyre still drying in my bedroom on the shelf lol.

And theyre supposed to be dog ears, but they look bunny-ish



			
				FoxBody said:
			
		

> Bad kitteh! *nose tap*


*grrs*


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Apr 3, 2010)

I just made my first head, and me and a friend are making paws and stuff soon, then going to the mall.It will be epic, running around the city in fursuits 8D


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (Apr 3, 2010)

Moonfall The Fox said:


> I just made my first head, and me and a friend are making paws and stuff soon, then going to the mall.It will be epic, running around the city in fursuits 8D


 
You should get another friend to wear another fur suit, meet in a heavily populated area, and just starting having a kung-fu battle.


----------



## Riyeko (Apr 3, 2010)

Riyeko said:


> I plan on taking a picture when theyre completely done.
> Right now theyre still drying in my bedroom on the shelf lol.
> 
> And theyre supposed to be dog ears, but they look bunny-ish
> ...



http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=67620

There. Ears.


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Apr 3, 2010)

Nothing Too Interesting said:


> You should get another friend to wear another fur suit, meet in a heavily populated area, and just starting having a kung-fu battle.


 

That sounds fun. -runs for other furry friend-


----------



## anthroguy101 (Apr 3, 2010)

I'd run for congress and wear it during a session.
SURPRISE!!


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 3, 2010)

anthroguy101 said:


> I'd run for congress and wear it during a session.
> SURPRISE!!


Nah you should get elected and during some huge drama filled bill that the entire world is watching have a friend dressed as a jedi and have a lightsaber fight in the background.


----------



## yiffytimesnews (Apr 3, 2010)

I would get a bunch of others together and redo Hamlet. I think that would be very funny, imagine Hamlet where everyone is in a fursuit.


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 3, 2010)

boreing compared to some but bowling might be fun


----------



## Telnac (Apr 3, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Nah you should get elected and during some huge drama filled bill that the entire world is watching have a friend dressed as a jedi and have a lightsaber fight in the background.


I approve this message.


----------



## shark whisperer (Apr 3, 2010)

i would do *certain* joking, appearing.
i have a to do list when im done creating my suit (not sexual, thats not my intrest)


----------



## Miles_T_Springfoot (Apr 4, 2010)

Stick with 'cons and private roleplays. I have no business wearing that thing in public.


----------



## Hipstar (Apr 4, 2010)

if i had a fursuit, i would go up to children and tell them that they will disappoint their parents no matter what they do.


----------



## Phoenixfaerie (Apr 4, 2010)

WOLFIE DA FOX said:


> I would scare and surprise my friends also I would put danceing music videos on youtube. My god danceing in a fursuit seems like the best thing ever imo.



I Totally agree


----------



## Taylor325 (Apr 4, 2010)

You know what I'd do with it? If It was really awesome I'd probably wear it alot around town and with friends for a month or so till I got bored of it.

Then I'd sell it at a crazy price to some lunatic furry who is obsessed with it o.o


----------



## Shadow (Apr 4, 2010)

I have one, I just hang out. :]


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 4, 2010)

ya i would through it on to just sit and hang out then walk around town at night when everyones drunk


----------



## Taylor325 (Apr 4, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> ya i would through it on to just sit and hang out then walk around town at night when everyones drunk



that sounds unsafe o.o
Someone might mistake you for some oversized animal and shoot you, especially in a major hill billy contry town... scary o_o


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 4, 2010)

Taylor325 said:


> that sounds unsafe o.o
> Someone might mistake you for some oversized animal and shoot you, especially in a major hill billy contry town... scary o_o



ya that sounds possible in the town i live in. but at night the whole town is so drunk they wont be able to find a gun let alone use it. they would probably just give me a hug. creeps you right out when a 60 year old guy gives you a hug then mumbles something about back in his day.


----------



## Taylor325 (Apr 4, 2010)

Oh gosh. Some old people can scare me. I was at this major US indoor track meet a few months ago, called the Simplot Games. 

I was holding my friends pink stuffed caterpiller bugging the hell out of everyone on my team and messing around, then this guy, say around his 40's or so with pink glasses and pink leopard sweat pants was walking by and saw me and came up to me and said aww cute (or something like that, i dont remember) and pet the caterpillers head and walked off. O_O

I was scared...


----------



## Riyeko (Apr 4, 2010)

Taylor325 said:


> Oh gosh. Some old people can scare me. I was at this major US indoor track meet a few months ago, called the Simplot Games.
> 
> I was holding my friends pink stuffed caterpiller bugging the hell out of everyone on my team and messing around, then this guy, say around his 40's or so with pink glasses and pink leopard sweat pants was walking by and saw me and came up to me and said aww cute (or something like that, i dont remember) and pet the caterpillers head and walked off. O_O
> 
> I was scared...



When I was in high school, our mascot and the opposing teams mascot ended up getting expelled from school (at least thats what we heard from them) and being banned from any other school game that required a mascot that year, because they decided to act a little too friendly to each other during halftime.


----------



## FoxBody (Apr 4, 2010)

Riyeko said:


> When I was in high school, our mascot and the opposing teams mascot ended up getting expelled from school (at least thats what we heard from them) and being banned from any other school game that required a mascot that year, because they decided to act a little too friendly to each other during halftime.



must have been furries lol


----------



## skunkspray03 (Apr 4, 2010)

if it was good quality (looked realistic, not plush) i would terrorize the bullies and haters and racists... maybe i should stop here... with the weapon of fear and shroud of secrecy...

^sorry, my inner writer got out again *nails him in the head with a 2x4*

that's better for forum posting...


----------



## CFox (Apr 4, 2010)

Taylor325 said:


> Oh gosh. Some old people can scare me. I was at this major US indoor track meet a few months ago, called the Simplot Games.
> 
> I was holding my friends pink stuffed caterpiller bugging the hell out of everyone on my team and messing around, then this guy, say around his 40's or so with pink glasses and pink leopard sweat pants was walking by and saw me and came up to me and said aww cute (or something like that, i dont remember) and pet the caterpillers head and walked off. O_O
> 
> I was scared...



I'm sorry but... lmao!


----------



## skunkspray03 (Apr 4, 2010)

Taylor325 said:


> Oh gosh. Some old people can scare me. I was at this major US indoor track meet a few months ago, called the Simplot Games.
> 
> I was holding my friends pink stuffed caterpiller bugging the hell out of everyone on my team and messing around, then this guy, say around his 40's or so with pink glasses and pink leopard sweat pants was walking by and saw me and came up to me and said aww cute (or something like that, i dont remember) and pet the caterpillers head and walked off. O_O
> 
> I was scared...


...sorry, i was rotfloling for a sec there. 

quite disturbing...


----------



## FoxBody (Apr 4, 2010)

skunkspray03 said:


> if it was good quality (looked realistic, not plush) i would terrorize the bullies and haters and racists... maybe i should stop here... with the weapon of fear and shroud of secrecy...
> 
> ^sorry, my inner writer got out again *nails him in the head with a 2x4*
> 
> that's better for forum posting...



who the hell did you just hit? or was that just your multiple personalities?


----------



## skunkspray03 (Apr 4, 2010)

FoxBody said:


> who the hell did you just hit? or was that just your multiple personalities?


multiple personalities. you don't want to take a look inside of my head...


----------



## kyle19 (Apr 4, 2010)

Play airsoft in the forest.


----------



## skunkspray03 (Apr 4, 2010)

kyle19 said:


> Play airsoft in the forest.


you should read the whiteboard. not airsoft, but still entertaining


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 5, 2010)

airsoft is for wussies play painball


----------



## Zeffy-kun (Apr 5, 2010)

I would go to my friends house and party with it!


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 5, 2010)

Zeffy-kun said:


> I would go to my friends house and party with it!



reasently i have been using a fancy jacket for this. it has been labled my official drinking jacket


----------



## Zeffy-kun (Apr 5, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> reasently i have been using a fancy jacket for this. it has been labled my official drinking jacket


Nice.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 5, 2010)

Midnight Panics said:


> What kind of ka-rayyyze things would you do with it?
> 
> I'd wear it in my convertible, then go through the McDonalds drive through....backwards. Imaging how hardcore you'd be if you were in a high pursuit chase in a fursuit!



I own a fursuit. I bloody make them.

I'm currently going to be paid to go to a pyrotechnics show.

o_o;; I hope I dont get caught on fire.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 5, 2010)

If I had a fursuit I'd do... sex with each other all night long!
In that yiffumism basement.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 5, 2010)

I'd probably run up to another furry and beat the shit out of him/her cause they wouldn't expect it :T


----------



## Commiecomrade (Apr 5, 2010)

I'd do everything with a fursuit on if I had those kind of cajones.


----------



## Vriska (Apr 5, 2010)

I would fursuit around in it, I would go to cons and make children happy..
Oh... and I would trick or treat in it.


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 5, 2010)

Go to someone's party and stay silent once they open the door.


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 5, 2010)

Martino Zorrilla said:


> Go to someone's party and stay silent once they open the door.



well you know what they say a fur suit says a 1000 words


----------



## Bando (Apr 5, 2010)

Repostin' that I would sell it for some nice cash. :3


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 5, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Repostin' that I would sell it for some nice cash. :3



yes most would not end up doing anything said here, but stop being such a downer its all hypothetical


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Apr 5, 2010)

sateva9822 said:


> *use it to win money at the bars on halloween*


*This*


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 5, 2010)

PenelopeSkunk4 said:


> *This*



What are bars?


----------



## skunkspray03 (Apr 5, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> What are bars?


....>.>

i hope you're joking...

i don't drink and i know that....


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 5, 2010)

If she's joking then Lol but aren't you from Britain or somethin?? If so, pubs?


----------



## Bittertooth (Apr 5, 2010)

follow Obama around whenever he leaves the white house


----------



## TreacleFox (Apr 6, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> What are bars?



D:


----------



## Kreevox (Apr 6, 2010)

would wear mine down in hollywood, like all those guys who dress up as Spiderman and Charlie Chaplin, i might hold a sign that sez "Will yiff for food"


----------



## NamorIsRoman (Apr 7, 2010)

Hang out with a group of friends (not in fursuits) at the mall, shopping center, etc. and act like everything was normal. 

Also, have somebody keep a camera rolling to see the reactions we get for the lulz 8D


----------



## Sheba_Metaluna (Apr 7, 2010)

Honestly...well i already made a head...but it is not very good..I wore it for halloween
and just to be silly..but if i has a really good looking one I would wear at my work some days..because I am kinda my own mascot hehe...GoldDragon jewelry was named because of my sona X3..might even just wear it walking down the street to the local restaurant to get lunch for my mom and I...I don't think anyone would mind..even though i live in a little Southern town in NC...they all love me too much and know I am crazy anyway..cause i wear horns..tails..ears ..etc all the time anyway,,oh and my bangs are usually died purple...so yeah..i have pretty much conditioned them to just put up with the beautician's crazy daughter that makes jewelry and likes to do not so ordinary things X3...i love my town


----------



## Plantar (Apr 7, 2010)

I'd probably wear it to a show with my friends band. They want to jam and record us wearing funny costumes and rocking and put it on YouTube, so why not? :B


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 7, 2010)

I /have/ a fursuit.

I annoy people in it and act like a fag.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 7, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I annoy people in it and act like a fag.



God, you're such a Scotty.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Apr 7, 2010)

Anti PETA protest.
Not really, I would probably walk around town and go visit people in the hospital.


----------



## rcdragon (Apr 8, 2010)

I'll find out if I ever get one. No, actually, probably just wear it at home to get used to it at first, then wear it to any convention I might go to, use it as a halloween costume, etc. Nothing out of the ordinary for me.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 8, 2010)

I would obviously go to Vancouver gay district and walk around.
If somebody looked at me funny I would blow them a kiss, if somebody tried to hit me I would kick their ass.
Also I would dance.


----------



## furatail (Apr 8, 2010)

I thought I would get my wife and I in suits, film some sex scenes, then sell it to the internet furries who want but can't find straight fur suit porn.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Apr 8, 2010)

furatail said:


> I thought I would get my wife and I in suits, film some sex scenes, then sell it to the internet furries who want but can't find straight fur suit porn.


Surely there has to be better ways to make a quick buck than that. D:

I am however, strangely curious in knowing what the hell fursuit sex looks like, but chances are I will claw my eyes out if I ever see it.


----------



## furatail (Apr 8, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Surely there has to be better ways to make a quick buck than that. D:
> 
> I am however, strangely curious in knowing what the hell fursuit sex looks like, but chances are I will claw my eyes out if I ever see it.



It's kind of weird. I found some on xtube. Lots of animal noises that sounded more creepy than anything.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Apr 8, 2010)

furatail said:


> It's kind of weird. I found some on xtube. Lots of animal noises that sounded more creepy than anything.


Furries go to xtube?! I thought furries would hate that place because of the "HYOOMANS".


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 8, 2010)

God god I don't even want to know.....xtube *shudder*.


----------



## furatail (Apr 8, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Furries go to xtube?! I thought furries would hate that place because of the "HYOOMANS".



I have a fascination with human behavior. I've seen pretty much everything sexual that exists. Some of if funny, some of it disgusting but all of it interesting. Hell, 90% of the time porn makes me laugh before it'll turn me on.


----------

